# Develop module playing up - help!



## rosiemouse (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi there. 

When editing my photos, in the develop module they are showing a lot of noise and grain and even weird distorted colours - very subtle, blue/grey - and only in the extreme shadows. And I was totally panicking about it, because I haven't noticed this before. I found slight relief when I switched to the library module, as the photos look fine and normal there. 

So why would the develop module be playing up? Does anyone know? I have switched computers recently, to the 2015 MacBook Pro Retina. And had to reinstall LR and enter my serial number and so on. And I didn't notice this issue when using it on my last computer. 

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Gnits (Mar 22, 2017)

If you post a screen grab showing the histogram, iso, basic panel and a modest size of a portion of the image which displays the problem we may be able to assist.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

"blue/grey in the extreme shadows" could mean that you've got the shadows clipping indicator turned on. Press J to toggle the clipping indicators on/off to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## rosiemouse (Mar 22, 2017)

Gnits said:


> If you post a screen grab showing the histogram, iso, basic panel and a modest size of a portion of the image which displays the problem we may be able to assist.
> 
> View attachment 9132



Thanks for your replies. 

Here's the image - it's just a quick one I took of my son to show what I mean. The develop module you can see the grain/colour/noise in the shadows (mostly top left corner and the blackboard - make it big and look closely). And one in the library module where it's not there at all! And it's not there after I export the photo either. 

This photo is clearly under exposed, but I wanted to highlight the issue, so I haven't pushed up the exposure.When I do, it does reduce the noise, but... the point is, when you see the same photo in the library module, all that noise and distortion isn't there in the first place, even if the ISO setting is high and the photo is underexposed. So perhaps it is a setting in LR that I need to alter. I don't know! 

Develop module first image, library module second.


----------



## rosiemouse (Mar 22, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> "blue/grey in the extreme shadows" could mean that you've got the shadows clipping indicator turned on. Press J to toggle the clipping indicators on/off to see if that makes a difference.



Thanks for this - I did try - pressed J once but nothing changed...


----------



## Gnits (Mar 22, 2017)

I checked an A7 raw file shot at 1600 iso and reviewed in Loupe and Develop view.  I could not distinguish a difference between the Dev and Loupe View in terms of noise / sharpening.

The only logic I can think of is that the each view may be starting with the inbuilt jpg and presenting previews in various stages of rendering. Someone more knowledgeable than me may wish to clarify this point.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 22, 2017)

The only real difference I see is in the blackboard area just to the left of the boy. The develop module shows clipping, not seen in the library module. This could be due to the fact that the develop module uses a preview based on ProPhotoRGB, while the library previews are AdobeRGB. Is your monitor calibrated and profiled?


----------



## Gnits (Mar 22, 2017)

1. Any chance that in the develop mode you have *Softproofing* turned on. Check the ToolBar under the image in Dev mode. The shortcut is T if the toolbar is not visible





If you are in Softproof mode the histogram provides lots of opportunities to create various out of gamut warnings, which may be adding overlay colours onto your screen as warning.





*2.  ProPhotoRGB v AdobeRGB*



JohanElzenga said:


> ProPhotoRGB, while the library previews are AdobeRGB



I did not know that.  What is the behaviour in other modules such as Print, Slideshow, Book, etc..


----------



## rosiemouse (Mar 22, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> The only real difference I see is in the blackboard area just to the left of the boy. The develop module shows clipping, not seen in the library module. This could be due to the fact that the develop module uses a preview based on ProPhotoRGB, while the library previews are AdobeRGB. Is your monitor calibrated and profiled?



I am not sure?! How would I check or do this - the profiling and calibrating?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 22, 2017)

rosiemouse said:


> I am not sure?! How would I check or do this - the profiling and calibrating?


 
If you're not sure, then the answer is no. Calibrating and profiling is something you need to do yourself.


----------



## rosiemouse (Mar 22, 2017)

Gnits said:


> 1. Any chance that in the develop mode you have *Softproofing* turned on. Check the ToolBar under the image in Dev mode. The shortcut is T if the toolbar is not visible
> 
> View attachment 9135
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 22, 2017)

IIRC, in certain situations (mainly related to sharpening and noise reduction in high ISO images) Lightroom does not show the effect of these detail changes in the Fit/Fill view in Develop (for performance reasons, because of the significant computational requirements to continually update the preview). In such situations only viewing an image at 1:1 in develop will give an accurate preview (which is why best practice is always to apply sharpening/NR at 1:1). Try zooming into 1:1 in develop to see if the image changes to more accurately reflect what you see when you export.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 22, 2017)

Gnits said:


> 1. Any chance that in the develop mode you have *Softproofing* turned on. Check the ToolBar under the image in Dev mode. The shortcut is T if the toolbar is not visible. If you are in Softproof mode the histogram provides lots of opportunities to create various out of gamut warnings, which may be adding overlay colours onto your screen as warning.



Look at his screenshot, then you know the answer... 

*


Gnits said:



			2.  ProPhotoRGB v AdobeRGB
		
Click to expand...

*


Gnits said:


> I did not know that.  What is the behaviour in other modules such as Print, Slideshow, Book, etc..



All other modules use the same AdobeRGB previews. Only the Develop module uses its own previews, based on (a linear version of) ProPhotoRGB.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 22, 2017)

I have some questions:

Your profile says you are running MacOS (Sierra) and LR4.  Is this correct?  Which version of LR4?  If so LR4 may not be fully compatible with MacOS.  It is not supported by Adobe though it may work.  Upgrading to LR6.9 might be a solution. 
If you are shooting RAW, which camera  Canon camera? 
The retina screen is a much higher resolution than the computer screen that you had before.  The noise that you are seeing may have been present before but not apparent in the lower resolution image display.


----------



## rosiemouse (Mar 22, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I have some questions:
> 
> Your profile says you are running MacOS (Sierra) and LR4.  Is this correct?  Which version of LR4?  If so LR4 may not be fully compatible with MacOS.  It is not supported by Adobe though it may work.  Upgrading to LR6.9 might be a solution.
> If you are shooting RAW, which camera  Canon camera?
> The retina screen is a much higher resolution than the computer screen that you had before.  The noise that you are seeing may have been present before but not apparent in the lower resolution image display.



OK. That's interesting. I'll see if I can upgrade my LR to the most recent. 

I shoot on a Canon 60D. And a Canon 24-70 F2.8. I need to upgrade to a full frame. I think my camera is probably pretty old. 

All that said, it's just the fact that the library module and after export show the image as I'd want it. It's just the develop module showing the distortion. That's what I can't figure out.


----------



## Gnits (Mar 22, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Look at his screenshot, then you know the answer...



Your correct.... I was distracted looking for the Toolbar.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 22, 2017)

rosiemouse said:


> OK. That's interesting. I'll see if I can upgrade my LR to the most recent.


You can upgrade to LR6.9 here for $79USD:
Software & Services


----------



## rosiemouse (Mar 22, 2017)

clee01l said:


> You can upgrade to LR6.9 here for $79USD:
> Software & Services


Cheers. I am upgrading and downloading as I type. So... here's hoping this fixes the issue!


----------



## rosiemouse (Mar 22, 2017)

clee01l said:


> You can upgrade to LR6.9 here for $79USD:
> Software & Services



Thank you! It is now all sorted. It didn't occur to me that it could have been the version I was using. I upgraded to LR 6... didn't realise there was a 6.9, damn it! But... at least it has fixed the issue I was having. Phew! 

Thanks again, and thanks to everyone else for your suggestions.


----------

